# Matted stomach fur? And crunchy hair?



## rabitgrl (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello,
I recently brought home a flemish giant. He was living outside previously and has quite a lot of mats. I have been able to get all the ones out on the top side. I mostly did this by holding his fur at the base of the hair, near the skin, and gently pulling the mats out. Brushing wasn't working and I was afraid to use scissors.
Anyway, his belly is still pretty covered in tiny mats. I have been working on them little by little, but it is very slow going. He does not like to be held, so I have not even tried putting him on his back or anything. I have not even gotten a very good look at the mats, I just feel them when I pick him up or pet him. I sit next to him with my hands on either side working my way under his tummy to work on the mats. He only tolerates this for short bursts, so, like I said it is very slow going.
I am wondering if I should have someone help hold him and try to cut or shave them off?
I do realize rabbits have very delicate skin, and this may be a bad idea. I guess I am just curious what others would do. Would you keep working on them like I am, getting one mat out every once in a while, or would you just go for the shave or cut, knowing bunny is not going to like it or cooperate?

Also, while I have you here thinking about grooming - the long guard hairs on his haunches is really crunchy. I thought maybe this was from being out in the elements at his last home, but he has been indoors for two weeks now, and it is still very crunchy/weird feeling. Brushing has not imporved this, and there are no mats there anymore - just crunchy, hairspray feeling hair. I do see him cleaning himself very often, so I am quite puzzled about this. 

He is being neutered tomorrow, and I am really worried the vet will think I am a bad caretaker 
Do you think she will understand if I explain I have been working on it, and he did not get this way on my watch?

Any thoughts or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PaGal (Sep 23, 2013)

I would bring it up with the vet when you take your bun in. I would ask the vet her opinion on whether to shave the belly or keep working at it. Heck, I would think if the vet felt shaving was a good idea that they would shave it before the neuter surgery. 

You could try cleaning the fur that is crunchy with unscented baby wipes. I'm not sure though what might make the fur feel crunchy. It is possible that if the bun was previously kept in dirty conditions that it will take a while for him to really get clean and looking better.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree that getting grooming help/advice from the vet is best. Don't worry about looking like a bad caretaker, just the fact that you noticed the mats and are bothering to bring your bunny to the vet means you are very good one! 

Sent using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 23, 2013)

The vet won't think badly of you if you simply say you just got him. I bet the vet can get those mats out no problem when he's being prepped. =p


----------



## JBun (Sep 23, 2013)

The crunchy fur could be from urine in his fur from dirty living conditions. You could try cleaning it up with the unscented baby wipes. If it's really bad and the wipes don't work, you could give a butt bath. Usually though, any bathing isn't recommended(especially full bathing) as it can be extremely stressful for rabbits. A butt bath can be done when it's absolutely necessary. You just want to make sure your rabbit isn't stressing out too much from it, the water is the right temp(lukewarm), then keep your rabbit warm until completely dry.

http://www.disabledrabbits.com/baths--cleaning.html


----------



## DogCatMom (Sep 23, 2013)

Coat/hair condition can reflect nutritional status. If this Flemish Giant bunny was poorly fed, his "crunchy hair" may be a reflection of that poor food, whether quality, quantity, or both. His skin didn't have the essential fatty acids it needed (EFAs) for nice, glossy fur; no one brushed him to distribute the fats/oils into his coat; the hairs themselves aren't well formed; etc. 

Ask the vet/vet tech to please take care of the belly mats during the neuter prep after you've done what you can for the "outer" part of the bunny, up to and including the "butt bath."

HTH.


----------



## rabitgrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses!
I dropped Bob off this morning, and they said they would most likely shave off any mats during prep.

I am worried about him today, so if you can think positive for Bob while he is having his surgery I would so appreciate it.

As for the crunchy hair, I thought is was probably from urine, as he was laying in his own waist when I got him. I knew it was bad to bathe rabbits, so I have just brushed him, and tried to get the mats out. It will probably just take time for his coat to improve, but I will try the unscented wipes.

The suggestion of diet is interesting as well. He was being fed dog food 
I am not sure how this might affect a rabbit, but it does not seem like it could be good.


----------



## majorv (Sep 24, 2013)

You could also just wait for his next molt to lose the crunchy hair. Rabbits don't have to be in dirty living conditions to get crunchy hair around their hips. It's more common in intact bucks who like to spray.


----------



## rabitgrl (Sep 25, 2013)

Bob's surgery went well! He is home now, but has to wear an e-collar since he chewed out his sutures twice. The vet said she had never seen that before. He is a bit miserable with the collar, but getting around and eating - so I think he will survive it.
They shaved off his matts, and the crunchy fur. I did not even mention the crunchy fur to them, so they must have just noticed it and thought it needed shaving. Aside from the collar he is looking quite great )


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's wishing Bob a swift recovery! So glad he's safe with you.


----------

